# Ugly Kids



## wdw_ (Oct 4, 2003)

I've noticed this billboard for a while now, so I decided to go take a picture of it.







Now that's advertising!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 4, 2003)

uh... so - what are they advertising? 

Feels like a "Got Milk?" commercial somehow...


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 4, 2003)

I think this was put up as revenge.


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2003)

Wait...is it real or did you Photoshop it wdw_? It'd be so cool if it was real.


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 4, 2003)

this is very real. I swear. Ask ElDiabloConCaca, he's from SA.

[UPDATE]
I found some more sightings:

http://joanne.quotidian.org/archives/000223.shtml


----------



## MikeXpop (Oct 4, 2003)

I've always said if I were rich I'd buy billboard space and put random stuff on it.

Too bad this isn't random, at least so says the link... 

Pretty cool anyway.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 4, 2003)

Excuse me, but what is really ugly about those kids? Don't they look like ordinary kids?


----------



## adambyte (Oct 4, 2003)

It looks like the one on the left has bad teeth, but besides that, I don't think they're really "ugly."


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2003)

I want to buy a billboard and have it say "Stop Reading This" in black letters on a white background. 

If they wanted ugly kids they should have come to Utah.


----------



## brianleahy (Oct 4, 2003)

Maybe it's a stealth ad for Trojans...


Is it right next to a pharmacy?


----------



## mr. k (Oct 4, 2003)

As it says on the above linked page, the ad is for conglomerated radio stations owned by clear channel, and will eventually say "ugly kids grow up to be dj's." Or something close... I remember seeing a billboard like this around town, and mabye ugly kid's do grow up to be dj's, but really bad ones at that...


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2003)

Hey! Watch it!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 5, 2003)

... My dad was not an ugly kid, and he's still not ugly! Hmph!

~Adam Sakellarides, son of Mike Sakellarides of KOST 103.5 FM.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 5, 2003)

Hehe...  one more reason to not reproduct yourself.  ...


----------



## Arden (Oct 12, 2003)

That's really Hillary Rosen and Lars Ulrich when they were kids, 2 of the people who helped destroy the Napster revolution.

We got a DJ here in Mo-town named Foley who's really fat.  So yeah, I guess the saying's true... face made for radio, indeed.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 12, 2003)

Adam, I thought your last name sounded familiar! That's cool. I used to listed to that station when I had 'n listened to radio.  

I have a friend with a famous last name (last name of a DJ IIRC), but no relation.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 12, 2003)

lol. My dad's favorite response: "Thanks for coasting 'KOST'ing along."


----------



## RPS (Oct 12, 2003)

I laughed *so* hard when I saw this title in the forum..


----------

